# Looking At A 2007 27' Rsds Tt



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm looking at a hardly used 27' RSDS with the Dinette Slide and read queen bed manual pull out. hardly used, just dusty on the outside from sitting.

Will a 13.5 BTU AC keep up with the SW Desert sun in the summer (110+)?

Any particular problem areas I should look for or expect problems in???

Fair price??? don't want to be had by the stealership!

Build quality seems good, but I'm concerned with the "light weight" components longterm durability.

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...









You can look up the NADA value for the Outback, but in today's economy, that number might be just a sounding board.

I sold my 2004 28RSS (basically same trailer, except couch/dinette were swapped) for $13,500. I had a TON of mods on that trailer and it was sold in 5 days.

Good luck with the search!

Here are some mods ideas for that Outback (if you get it).

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm

You might also want to look at the 301BQ...great trailer with the Quad Bunk house and a private bedroom for Mom and Dad.  We love our new 301BQ. See the details on the 301BQ here.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm


----------



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

Any other responses out there? this unit has been on the market a while and doesn't seem to be getting any serious lookers. Might be the family Christmas present!

thanks,

Matt


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have enjoyed our 27 RSDS. With summer temps that high, do all you can to keep the heat out. Get the vent pillows that go into the vent holes. We also had the fan installed in the living room area that when we first arrive, we turn it on reverse so it pulls hot air out. The turn it off, put vent pillow in, and turn on a/c. I have the insulated silver stuff covering both doors in the inside with velcro, and I cut a piece to cover the skylight, also attached with velcro. LOTS of heat will come in through the skylight. It may seem a little dark but keeping the heat out is important! Good luck!

We also reversed the bathroom door, I personally HATED that it opened up against the toilet area. We took idea from Oregon Camper and converted the step up to the slide bed into a storage area, we use it for shoes.

Keep us posted! Feel free to pm if you have any questions on that particular model


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

lfootmatt said:


> I'm looking at a hardly used 27' RSDS with the Dinette Slide and read queen bed manual pull out. hardly used, just dusty on the outside from sitting.
> 
> Will a 13.5 BTU AC keep up with the SW Desert sun in the summer (110+)?
> 
> ...


We live in AZ, but typically go higher elevation in the summer for camping so not much use with the AC. We also use a fan to keep air moving in the camper. When we have camped in the 100+ valley,the ac has kept things cool just fine; however, ours is a smaller trailer. You didn't mention the year or maybe I missed it, but if buying from the dealer, make sure you check the tires. Do a search on here regarding tires especially if it has been sitting. Also check the entire outside for any signs of delamination. If used, my husband would be checking the batteries and connectors. We upgraded our batteries when we purchased and may need to replace. What a great x-mas gift for the family. Cristy


----------



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Delamination???!!! I'm guessing that means the fiberglass exterior panels. What exactly should I look for?

This is a 2007 trailer that has hardly been used.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

lfootmatt said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Delamination???!!! I'm guessing that means the fiberglass exterior panels. What exactly should I look for?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Our trailer was purchased new in 2007 and has been stored under an Adco cover mainly to prevent sun damage. (there is another post and lots of controversy on whether to use a cover). We were very surprised to find delamination on the front end cap. There is rippling effect along with some pretty big bulges. That would be obvious to see I realize. I would look closely for anything that may look like small "stress cracks" or rippling. Also, you can search delamination on here. I believe someone posted a picture. We haven't posted our pictures yet. We are told it is from water, but finding this hard to believe. I am puzzled on how to prevent this knowing how we check over the camper and have brought it in for service and sealing. We have to replace the front end cap. It is not a problem with just Keystone other trailer makes as well. Also, I am finding it is common for the decals to shrink smaller and roll and peel. Ours is doing this as well. We use our camper, but I don't think these exterior things should be happening. Since you are looking at a 2007, make sure your tires are new and not the 2007 that came on the trailer even if the trailer wasn't used very much. Upon delivery, our tires had to be swapped prior to any camping due to many safety issues. There was a recall on a refrigerator part last year which I am sure it was replaced, but you may want to verify. I remember having to get our trailer in and it was an easy quick fix, but don't remember anymore details. We had ours delivered from MI when it was still cold and it also arrived with rusted screws/bolts around the camper body that they replaced as they were obvious and looked bad. If the price is close to your area and nada guides, then I would just really take time walking through it and checking everything out. Check on what kind of warranty the dealer will give you. I would think you should get a good deal with things thrown in so as to move it from their lot. Like you say, it has been sitting there. Do a search on batteries if it doesn't have the 6 volts maybe they can throw that in or your hitch if you need one. There have been some issues but all in all we have really enjoyed our camper. Good luck Cristy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

lfootmatt said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Delamination???!!! I'm guessing that means the fiberglass exterior panels. What exactly should I look for?
> 
> ...


I have a 2007 29BHS - not the same model, but similar in size and weight. Ours was built in August, 2006. (We thought we were buying a 2006 model, but got a 2007 at the 2006 price of $17,200.)

We have had no problems with delamination, but I always inspect and caulk everything in the fall and again in the spring every year. No guarantees that my attentiveness will prevent the dreaded "delam," but it certainly can't hurt.

The tires would also be of some concern. The worst thing for tires is for them to just sit and get no exercise. That usually spells a short lifespan. And if these are the factory tires, they could already be at least 3 years old - if they were new when the factory installed them. Look for the date stamp to find their age. (It is denoted as the week and the year they were made, as in [0405] would mean 4th week of 2005, or [2405] would be the 24th week of 2005.) Were they covered when not rolling down the road? Check the sidewalls - inside and out (yeah, you're gonna have to crawl under) for cracks or crevices starting to form. "Checking" is not good.

If the tires are more than 4-5 years old, then they will need replacing soon. And I would rather replace early than experience a blowout at 65 mph.

While you're under it inspecting the tires, check the underbelly out and see if it is still intact and sealed. If not, ask why. (Did it need some repairs or was a Quickee Flush installed?)

I'd have the owner start the fridge on gas the night before a visit, to make sure it works. Have them demonstrate everything - lighting the HW heater, furnace, AC, microwave, oven and both stoves, toilet - you get the picture. Make sure everything works.

Look it over good. Sit in it with your wife and talk your way thru a weekend outing. Try to imagine the ease - or hassle - that you see in the way the trailer is laid out and the amenaties it offers. (It has a really nice layout, BTW.) Is it big enough? Too big? (We really don't spend a lot of our waking hours inside the Outback. We're there because we love the outdoors!) Perhaps you've been through all that.

Hope this one works out for you.


----------



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I may take another look on Friday afternoon with the above info in mind. We trailer a 25' boat as well so I'm familiar with the hazards of towing and bad trailer tire (rubber valve stems cause a fair number of failures too).

I did not notice any delamination as described, but I wasn't specifically looking either.

Primary use will be at Roosevelt Lake East of Phoenix, AZ in support of fishing and wakeboarding. The rest of the year it will get several hunting trips and other misc side trips.

Thanks again!

Matt


----------

